# Πώς λέμε το σxήμα J στα ελληνικά;



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Αν υπάρχει κάτι --για να μη γράφω, αν είναι δυνατό «διαμορφώνοντας ένα σχήμα σαν το γράμμα J»...

Κι ένα μεγάλο J για να βοηθήσω στην έμπνευση: :)

* J*


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2010)

Αν δεν μπορείς να πεις «σαν το λατινικό χαρακτήρα/το αγγλικό γράμμα J», μήπως σου κάνει το «σαν ανάποδο γάμμα»;


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2010)

Μπαστουνάκια ή μαγκουρίτσες δεν τα λέγαμε αυτά στο Δημοτικό;


----------



## Leximaniac (May 13, 2010)

Palavra said:


> ... μήπως σου κάνει το «σαν ανάποδο γάμμα»;



ανάποδο γάμμα; Εγώ θα το έλεγα ανάποδο γιώτα (αν το έλεγα... θα προτιμούσα να το πω όπως προτείνεις και εσύ στην αρχή του μηνύματός σου, δηλαδή «σαν το λατινικό χαρακτήρα/το αγγλικό γράμμα J»).


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2010)

Το αν σου κάνει το *αγκίστρι*, εσύ το ξέρεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Μπορώ να το πω «αγγλικό J», απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουμε κάτι στα ελληνικά που να περιλαμβάνει και την καμπύλη (άρα δεν μπορώ να το συσχετίσω με το γάμμα). Ένα χαζό πρόβλημα με το «αγγλικό J» είναι ότι ανάλογα με τη γραμματοσειρά του βιβλίου, παίζει και η μορφή της καμπύλης, οπότε μπορεί τελικά να δίνει εσφαλμένη εικόνα, π.χ.

J......J

Τα μπαστουνάκια τα θυμάμαι, αλλά νομίζω ότι τώρα πια τα παιδιά δεν μαθαίνουν να γράφουν το πεζό ιώτα με καμπουρίτσα, οπότε πάνε και τα μπαστουνάκια.

Να, κάτι τέτοιο θέλω. Τα λέμε μπαστουνάκια αυτά;


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2010)

Να σου πω, αφού είναι έντυπες οι οδηγίες σου, γιατί πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το περιγράψεις; Δεν μπορείς να το σφάξεις και να γράψεις: .... σαν το παρακάτω σχήμα, [να, έτσι] J [/να, έτσι]


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Είναι περιγραφή δρόμου.  Ο δρόμος ακολουθεί ένα τέτοιο σχήμα...


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2010)

Ε, τότε γιατί δε γράφεις μπαστούνι; Αφού αυτό είναι συνηθισμένο σχήμα για μπαστούνι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Διέσχισε τον μπαστουνοειδή δρόμο...
Διέσχισε τον δρόμο σχήματος αγγλικού J...

Ποιο είναι χειρότερο; :)


----------



## sarant (May 13, 2010)

Το μπαστουνοειδές απόφυγέ το, αν μη τι άλλο μην μπερδέψεις κανένα χαρτόμουτρο και νομίσει πως εννοείς πίκες.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2010)

διέσχισε το δρόμο που θύμιζε μπαστούνι με κυρτή λαβή
διέσχισε τον δρόμο, μια ευθεία που κατέληγε σε κυρτή στροφή

(who said less is more? )


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ιδέες!


----------



## pidyo (May 13, 2010)

Είναι σίγουρα _περιγραφή _δρόμου; Γιατί υπάρχει (ή μάλλον δεν υπάρχει) και η J-street.


----------



## YiannisMark (May 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι περιγραφή δρόμου.  Ο δρόμος ακολουθεί ένα τέτοιο σχήμα...


Φουρκέτα; 
Αφού δεν μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε το βρομοκαλόκαιρο, ας μυρίσει τουλάχιστον λίγο χώμα ακροπολικό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Ότι είναι δρόμος, είναι... 
Και δεν μπορείς και να τον πεις βακτηριόσχημο :).


----------



## pidyo (May 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και δεν μπορείς και να τον πεις βακτηριόσχημο :).


Κερατόμορφο τότε (με αναφορά στο κέρας του κερητίζειν);


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Το χόκεϊ θα ήτο μία λύσις...


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2010)

A, ώστε δηλαδή j-walking σημαίνει να περπατάς με τη βοήθεια μπαστουνιού, ε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2010)

Τι είδους κείμενο είναι; Αλλιώς θα το αντιμετώπιζα σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο ("διέσχισε ένα δρομο γυριστό στην άκρη σαν αγκίστρι" αξιοποιώντας την πρόταση του Νίκελ ή "σαν μπαστούνι" που ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα), αλλιώς σε ένα κείμενο τεχνικό ("δρόμος σχήματος J" ή "δρόμος αγκιστροειδούς σχήματος", υπάρχει η λέξη αυτή σε αντίθεση με το "μπαστουνοειδής").


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2010)

Το κείμενο είναι εκλαϊκευμένο τεχνικό και τελικά χρησιμοποίησα *και* το μπαστούνι (για όσους δεν ξέρουν αγγλικά), *και* το σχήμα J (για όσους δεν ξέρουν από παλιές μαγκούρες τύπου παλιού κομματάρχη)... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2010)

Μια ιδέα: Τι θα λέγατε για ημιπέταλο (ασήμαντα ευρήματα) ή ημιπεταλοειδές σχήμα;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2013)

Κι εγώ υπέρ των όρων _ημιπεταλοειδής _(κ. _ημιπεταλόσχημος_) τάσσομαι στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση.

Σκέφτηκα και το _υοειδής_ (ενν. για να το κόψω στη μέση μ' ένα _ημι-_), αλλά τα έγκυρα λεξικά (Πάπυρος, ΛΝΕΓ, Δημητράκος) το ορίζουν για το σχήμα *Υ* (δηλ. το κεφαλαίο ύψιλον) — και όχι για το σχήμα *υ* (δηλ. το πεζό ύψιλον), περίπτωση κατά την οποία θα 'ταν βολικό αντίστοιχο του αγγλ. U-shaped. Αγνοώ εάν, λόγω του πραγματικού σχήματος του υοειδούς οστού* (hyoid), η λέξη _υοειδής _στα σημερινά ελληνικά αντιστοιχεί πλέον στο σχήμα *υ*.

__________________
* Για το μοναδικό μας οστό που δεν συνδέεται με κάποιο άλλο και τον εξελικτικό του ρόλο: http://www.livescience.com/7468-hyoid-bone-changed-history.html.


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2013)

αγκιστροειδές


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2013)

Earion, αυτό προτάθηκε ήδη στο #20 — και καλύπτει τη γενική χρήση για «το σχήμα J»· εμείς ωστόσο εδώ συζητούμε και για συγκεκριμένη χρήση (κάτοψη δρόμου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Σκέφτηκα και το _υοειδής_ (ενν. για να το κόψω στη μέση μ' ένα _ημι-_), αλλά τα έγκυρα λεξικά (Πάπυρος, ΛΝΕΓ, Δημητράκος) το ορίζουν για το σχήμα *Υ* (δηλ. το κεφαλαίο ύψιλον) — και όχι για το σχήμα *υ* (δηλ. το πεζό ύψιλον), περίπτωση κατά την οποία θα 'ταν βολικό αντίστοιχο του αγγλ. U-shaped. Αγνοώ εάν, λόγω του πραγματικού σχήματος του υοειδούς οστού* (hyoid), η λέξη _υοειδής _στα σημερινά ελληνικά αντιστοιχεί πλέον στο σχήμα *υ*.



Από όσα βλέπω στο Διαδίκτυο, αλλά και από αυτό το λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ, το υοειδές σχήμα παραπέμπει στο σχήμα U. Αντίθετα, το Χρηστικό (που είναι και το νεότερο από τα μεγάλα λεξικά) παραμένει στο σχήμα του κεφαλαίου Υ.

Ποια άλλη δυνατότητα διαθέτουμε για να περιγράψουμε το σχήμα U, με αυτόν τον προσανατολισμό, ανοιχτό προς τα επάνω --και να παραμείνουμε εξίσου σαφείς; Παραβολή; Ένωση συνόλων; Όρθιο πεταλοειδές ανοιχτό προς τα πάνω; Πεζό-υοειδές; U-μορφο; Άλλο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 28, 2015)

Το "προς τα πάνω" σε τι χρειάζεται όταν μιλάμε για δρόμους;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από όσα βλέπω στο Διαδίκτυο, αλλά και από αυτό το λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ, το υοειδές σχήμα παραπέμπει στο σχήμα U. Αντίθετα, το Χρηστικό (που είναι και το νεότερο από τα μεγάλα λεξικά) παραμένει στο σχήμα του κεφαλαίου Υ.
> 
> Ποια άλλη δυνατότητα διαθέτουμε για να περιγράψουμε το σχήμα U, με αυτόν τον προσανατολισμό, ανοιχτό προς τα επάνω --και να παραμείνουμε εξίσου σαφείς; Παραβολή; Ένωση συνόλων; Όρθιο πεταλοειδές ανοιχτό προς τα πάνω; Πεζό-υοειδές; U-μορφο; Άλλο;


Το λεξικό χημείας του ΕΚΠΑ δίνει υοειδής για το U-shaped: http://www.chem.uoa.gr/vocabulary/Vocabularyview.asp?key=U-shaped+tube
Το ίδιο και η ΙΑΤΕ (υοειδής δακτύλιος & υοειδές μανόμετρο — τα λινκ της ΙΑΤΕ είναι για κλάματα):
http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery...=0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=s
http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery...=0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2015)

Συνεπώς, για να συνοψίσουμε: Σε τεχνικά λεξικά, γλωσσάρια και κείμενα έχουμε υοειδές το σxήμα U, σε γενικά λεξικά το σχήμα Υ. Ωραία. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το "προς τα πάνω" σε τι χρειάζεται όταν μιλάμε για δρόμους;



Δεν μιλάω για δρόμους πια. Μιλάω για σχήμα καμπύλης δεδομένων (π.χ. _τοπολογικά όμοιας_ με την απλή κλασική παραβολική, π.χ. y = x[SUP]2[/SUP]).


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2015)

Φοβάμαι ότι η μοναδική σαφής απόδοση είναι «σχήματος U».


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Αν δεν μπορείς να πεις «σαν το λατινικό χαρακτήρα/το αγγλικό γράμμα J», μήπως σου κάνει το «σαν ανάποδο γάμμα»;



ανταναγαμμίζω


----------

